# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  проблема с УТ 10.3.8

## tol83

На выписке счет фактор начал выдавать ошибку:

{ОбщийМодуль.УчетНДС(1091)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(11, 34)}: Синтаксическая ошибка ";"
И  НЕ  СФ.Ссылка.ПометкаУдаления<<  ?>>;
	ВыборкаИзЗапроса = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
по причине:
{(11, 34)}: Синтаксическая ошибка ";"
И  НЕ  СФ.Ссылка.ПометкаУдаления<<  ?>>;

А так как я не программер ситуация аховая. Обратился к програмеру,
тот молчит.
Может что подскажете.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## base_1c_1

> На выписке счет фактор начал выдавать ошибку:
> 
> {ОбщийМодуль.УчетНДС(1091)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(11, 34)}: Синтаксическая ошибка ";"
> И  НЕ  СФ.Ссылка.ПометкаУдаления<<  ?>>;
> 	ВыборкаИзЗапроса = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;
> по причине:
> {(11, 34)}: Синтаксическая ошибка ";"
> И  НЕ  СФ.Ссылка.ПометкаУдаления<<  ?>>;
> 
> ...


Скорее всего ожидается слово "тогда"
Можно кусок кода побольше?

----------


## MPolo

Да. кода нужно больше. Как минимум, надо вместо ; написать Тогда

----------

